
Cloud server CPU performance comparison - dvfjsdhgfv
https://jan.rychter.com/enblog/cloud-server-cpu-performance-comparison-2019-12-12
======
rwdim
Great test!

One thing... The test says “You get hyperthreads...” You don’t. Today’s
virtualization platforms allow for ‘“cpu shares”, the default of which I’ve
seen is 500, meaning that a vcpu can be as little as 1/500th of a core, or of
total cpu usage, depending on the virtualization platform.

The big scam with virtualized hosting, IMHO, is that the shares can be
automatically tuned down over time, increasing the time your processes take to
run and raising your overall costs without you even knowing.

I regularly check aws and google to see how much it would cost me to move my
two on-prem racks, and 3 years ago it was $11k (versus $2k, be included), and
now it’s $18k. (I have 50 16-to-32-core machines in 2 racks with 10gb net and
200TB of storage..)

Cheers

